# easymtbiker beweist sich...



## sharky (25. September 2006)

so, viel wurde geredet und viel diskutiert, große worte wurden gesprochen, ich denke, es ist an der zeit, taten folgen zu lassen!

die meisten kennen den kurventrail von eberbach zur burg hoch und viele behaupten ja, man könne ihn fahren, ohne ein mal nur den fuß auf den boden zu setzen. 

tja, lieber easymtbiker, ich denke, es ist an der zeit daß du es uns zeigst 

ich zumindest bin drauf gespannt ob du es schaffst, viele andere sicher auch und du willst es uns doch sicher auch mal zeigen 

wie sieht es terminlich aus? mit ausnahme 13 - 15 oktober ist mir so ziemlich alles wurscht. und euch?


----------



## Levty (25. September 2006)

Ich werde mich auch beweisen  mim FRer 18kg um die Kurven drücken! Yeah!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (25. September 2006)

@läff
da freu ich mich schon drauf, ich hab gern was zu lachen 
hätte ich erwähnen sollen, daß es bergauf und net bergab geht?


----------



## Levty (25. September 2006)

Kannste machen  glaub mir, mim FRer bin ich im Technischen bergauf besser als mim CCler. 
Ach und ja: Nicht jeder kennt den Weg!
Hast DU überhaupt ein MTB?


----------



## easymtbiker (25. September 2006)

oh, sharky, was hast du montag morgens um 06:57 für komische fred- erstell- phantasien.... hey, da schlaf ich noch! und der titel ist ja peinlich... ich muss mir jetzt wieder nen neuen benutzernamen zulegen....


----------



## sharky (29. September 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> oh, sharky, was hast du montag morgens um 06:57 für komische fred- erstell- phantasien.... hey, da schlaf ich noch! und der titel ist ja peinlich... ich muss mir jetzt wieder nen neuen benutzernamen zulegen....



da guckst du! was ist nun? traust dich? wir sind alle mehr als gespannt ob du das vollmundig angekündigte auch in die tat umsetzen kannst!! also bei mir wärst du der persönliche held  .... oder sowas 

also, termin machen, hochfahren, toll fühlen


----------



## Levty (29. September 2006)

Ogott? Ist der Trail so spektakulär`? :augenroll:

Komm Martin, zeigen wir den Dorfmenschen wie man Rad fährt!


----------



## sharky (29. September 2006)

*hömpf* daß einer aus HD was von dorf sagt... wenn bei euch die studis weg sind ist die stadt auch leer 

naja, ich würd sagen der trail ist net extrem spektakulär, schließe mich aber (wie die meisten) ramins meinung an, daß man das ding net in einem zug durchfahren kann ohne net ein mal nen fuß auf den boden zu setzen


also martin, wann steigt die fete? 13 - 15 oktober bitte net da bin ich


----------



## Levty (29. September 2006)

Betrachte nur meine Signatur, liebes Fischchen!


----------



## Biker² (29. September 2006)

sharky schrieb:


> ... man das ding net in einem zug durchfahren kann ohne net ein mal nen fuß auf den boden zu setzen...


Been there, done that! 

Und heut abend gibt es Fischstäbchen ....


----------



## sharky (29. September 2006)

@läff
 naja, posen könnt ihr kiddies, da geb ich dir recht, aber ob da mehr dahintersteckt als heiße luft? 

wie gesagt, ramins wetteinsatz steht und ich schließe mich seiner behauptung an 
alles andere zu beweisen, liegt an dir 




@biker²
wat, wer bis du denn? darfst du auch schon mitmachen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraichgauer (29. September 2006)

Biker² schrieb:


> Been there, done that!



Schee, awer i verstehs net! Schwetze mir jetzt nimie badisch do ?


----------



## sharky (29. September 2006)

kraichgauer schrieb:


> Schee, awer i verstehs net! Schwetze mir jetzt nimie badisch do ?



mir hend no nie baddisch g´schwätzt weil mer uff der richtiche neggerseide wohne und mer do schwäbisch schwätzt! 
und nur weil du von de falsche kommsch...


----------



## Tobsn (29. September 2006)

Biker² schrieb:


> ...heut abend gibt es Fischstäbchen ....



Scheint wohl nicht anspruchsvoll gewessen zu sein, sonst geb es wohl Sushi.   

@Martin vergiss nicht mich mitzunehmen.  
Aber erst in zwei Wochen, bin ab morgen im Bayrischenwald, da ist wenigstens gutes Wetter gemeldet


----------



## Biker² (29. September 2006)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Scheint wohl nicht anspruchsvoll gewessen zu sein, sonst geb es wohl Sushi.


 



sharky schrieb:


> @biker²
> wat, wer bis du denn? darfst du auch schon mitmachen?



Blub Blub Blaa


----------



## Levty (29. September 2006)

Es gibt Biker die sagen: "Trails`? Was ist das? Nie gehört..."
Und es gibt Biker die sagen: "Der Trail ist unfahrbar"
Und es gibt wiederrum Biker die das Gegenteil beweisen!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (29. September 2006)

Genau das möchten wir doch sehen, Lev. Keiner zieht beleidigt ab, wenn einer es schafft. Im Gegenteil kann er sich des Beifalls aller Umstehenden sicher sein. Also, wann fahrt ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (29. September 2006)

Das Probl. ist das hinkommen. Mim FRer auf Forstwegen hinrollen, sind mir die Reifen zu schade.
Ich hab 0 Plan wo das ist. Gibts da wenigstens was DH lastiges? Nicht dass ich einen Tag für einen Uphilltrail verschwende?  Versteht ihr? 

Also. Wenn Martin mitkommt, bin ich dabei. Cheers.


----------



## Flugrost (29. September 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> Das Probl. ist das hinkommen. Mim FRer auf Forstwegen hinrollen, sind mir die Reifen zu schade.
> Ich hab 0 Plan wo das ist. Gibts da wenigstens was DH lastiges? Nicht dass ich einen Tag für einen Uphilltrail verschwende?  Versteht ihr?
> 
> Also. Wenn Martin mitkommt, bin ich dabei. Cheers.



...und wenn ich auch mit will?  Ein "unfahrbarer Uphill" tät mich schon reizen ...

Wo genau is denn dieser bösliche Schmalpfad zu finden?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (30. September 2006)

Der geht von der Stadt Eberbach aus hoch zur Burg Eberbach. Nicht den Weg vom Waldparkplatz aus nehmen, der ist einfach.
Weiter unten geht ein relativ verwinkelter Trail hoch. Ist auch als Fußweg zur Burg ausgewiesen.


----------



## kraichgauer (30. September 2006)

@ biker² könntest du uns mal in normaler ( deutscher ) Sprache 
sagen was Du wann, wo, und wie getan hast oder getan haben 
möchtest. 
Aus einem " been there, done that " und " blub blub blaa "
kann ich leider nicht erkennen  was du damit meinst.  

Falls du damit meinst, *D*u bist den Serpetinenweg 
( gelbes Kreuz )zur Burg Eberbach ohne mit den Füßen 
auf dem Boden auf zu setzen hoch gestrampelt :

*Meinen tiefen Respekt * ansonsten : blaa blaa blub  

@ alle : jeder der den genannten Weg in der eben beschriebenen 
Weise hochfahrn kann  : Es wäre nett wenn Ihr einfach
mal vor  Publikum aus dem Forum eurer Können zeigen könntet. 
- Danke -


----------



## kraichgauer (30. September 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> Das Probl. ist das hinkommen. Mim FRer auf Forstwegen hinrollen, sind mir die Reifen zu schade.
> Ich hab 0 Plan wo das ist. Gibts da wenigstens was DH lastiges? Nicht dass ich einen Tag für einen Uphilltrail verschwende?  Versteht ihr?
> 
> Also. Wenn Martin mitkommt, bin ich dabei. Cheers.



Die S Bahn Richtung Mosbach bringt dich nach Eberbach.
Dort einfach aussteigen und ab Bahnhof in östlicher Richtung
dem  *gelben X* folgen. 
Und hoch bis zur Burg auf dem Bike fahrend mit dem Fuss nicht
 mehr den Boden berühren. - Kann ja nicht soooo schwer sein wenn
man(n) aus der Stadt  kommt.


----------



## sharky (30. September 2006)

@läff
ach je, die reifen - bastelst du schon anersten ausreden?  
also du musst nicht mitm FR bike von HD nach eberbach rollen, da fahren - halt dich fest - ZÜGE!!
ich würd echt vorschlagen, daß man sich wirklich mal am bahnhof in eberbach trifft und dann die paar meter zum einstieg des trails zusammen hochfährt. ab da kann dann jeder mal zeigen wie weit er kommt. alle außer mir. ich weiß nämlich schon, daß ich net weit komme 

@rich
der gute biker² hat bisher 4 postings in seiner forumkarriere, 2 davon hier und alle vom geistigen niveau eines kuhfladens - einfach drüberlesen  


@flugrost
"böslicher schmalpfad" - geiles wort


----------



## Tobsn (30. September 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:


> ...und wenn ich auch mit will...


Dann könne wir ja zusammen fahren.


----------



## Tobsn (30. September 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:


> ...und wenn ich auch mit will...



Dann können wir ja zusammen fahren. 

Wann änderst Du eigentlich endlich Dein Profil oder stehst Du nicht zu Deinem Sting.  

@Sharky
Bin dabei.


----------



## sharky (30. September 2006)

ich bin ja gespannt was das gibt, am besten ich stell nen grill auf und verkauf nebenher noch würste


----------



## Veloziraptor (30. September 2006)

Also, ich hab mich auch mal proforma angemeldet (Nachmeldung wie immer â¬ 5,- teurer  ). Ich hoffe, daÃ ich an dem Tag auch wirklich frei habe. Aber das klingt nach mortz Gaudi. Vor nem Jahr bin ich nicht mal normale Trails hochgekommen. Mal gucken, wie ich mich jetzt schlage 

@ Lev: Du bist ne Pienze. Nur weil Du jetzt ne MZ 66 hast, muÃt Du Dich nicht als superlÃ¤ssiger Downhiller profilieren - das wÃ¤rer reine M - U - kulatur  Du bist dabei. Oder hast Du Schiss  Und Big Betty sind eh nur etwas schwerer Marathon Reifen. MÃ¤nner fahren sowieso nur Gazzaloddi  Oder "Racing Ralph"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (30. September 2006)

MZ 66 Light ETA Levty Edition 

21... bis jetzt hab ich da frei. OK, bin auch am Start!


----------



## sharky (30. September 2006)

ja nachdem ob gewisse onlineshops bis dahin in die gänge kommen oder nicht komme ich mit oder ohne bike. sollte ich es nicht kpl haben bis dahin, komm ich per PKW mit ner kiste  im kofferraum  

vielleicht hilft das ja


----------



## Flugrost (30. September 2006)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Dann können wir ja zusammen fahren.
> 
> Wann änderst Du eigentlich endlich Dein Profil oder stehst Du nicht zu Deinem Sting.
> 
> ...



Listen, Babe: No CC - Sting but a Tourer - Fritzz  
klar fahrenwa zusammen!

ps Stingray issn Bass


----------



## Bax (30. September 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:


> ps Stingray issn Bass



WOW!  Da kennt sich jemand aus!


----------



## easymtbiker (30. September 2006)

also ihr tut hier ja ganz schön rum-   während ich mir die ganze sache vor ort angeschaut habe.

also: alle kurven  fahrend geschafft (auch wenn manche mehrere anläufe brauchten)- bis auf die berühmte eine. und hier: no way! zumindest für mich, habs 20x probiert, ohne landschaftliche veränderung nix zu machen.

also ihr dürft mich jetzt schon mal kollektiv auslachen    , auch wenn ich nie behauptet habe,dass ich es schaffe, sondern meinte, das es machbar ist. halt von leuten, die trailmässig mehr drauf haben als ich, und davon gibts genug.

ich bin halt noch jung und muss noch viel lernen.....

aber werde trotzdem  am 21. vor ort sein, spass muss sein! und @kläff: du darfst die serpentinen auch runter fahren. oder die diretissima benutzen, ja: krass! steil! spektakulär! spingen! kicker!


----------



## Flugrost (30. September 2006)

Bax schrieb:


> WOW!  Da kennt sich jemand aus!



Klar, weil Stingray is mein Bass (in ganzschwarz)


			
				maddin schrieb:
			
		

> also ihr tut hier ja ganz schön rum-   während ich mir die ganze sache vor ort angeschaut habe.


... da war der Sack schonmal heimlich üben - gehts noch? 
Wer heimlich übt, fällt seinen Kollegen innen Rücken - is wohl klar! *schimpf*





			
				maddin...  schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin halt noch jung ...


Träum weiter, Rentner 



			
				maddin schrieb:
			
		

> aber werde trotzdem am 21. vor ort sein, spass muss sein! und @kläff: du darfst die serpentinen auch runter fahren. oder die diretissima benutzen, ja: krass! steil! spektakulär! springen! kicker!


Bin auf Fozzys Performance gespannt!


----------



## sharky (1. Oktober 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ...auch wenn ich nie behauptet habe,dass ich es schaffe


 ...da könnten wir dir anhand deiner postings sicher das gegenteil beweisen 



easymtbiker schrieb:


> ...ich bin halt noch jung und muss noch viel lernen.....


 letzteres muss irgendwann jeder von sich behaupten, aber ersteres ist ja sicher schon mit deinem avatar widerlegt


----------



## Levty (1. Oktober 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Bin auf Fozzys Performance gespannt!


Ma schaue... freu mich auch schon aufs Hinterrad-bergauf-versetzen...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (1. Oktober 2006)

sharky schrieb:


> ja nachdem ob gewisse onlineshops bis dahin in die gänge kommen oder nicht komme ich mit oder ohne bike. sollte ich es nicht kpl haben bis dahin, komm ich per PKW mit ner kiste  im kofferraum
> 
> vielleicht hilft das ja



Ja, und das wesentlichste Posting überlest Ihr mal wieder so einfach?! Hoffentlich baut Connolly noch ein bißchen Mist!  

Feine Sache das! Komm zwar eh nicht den Berg hoch, aber Spaß wirds sicher machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bax (1. Oktober 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Klar, weil Stingray is mein Bass (in ganzschwarz)



NICE!  

Ich würde mich als Fotograf, Kameramann (wenn jemand ne Digicam hat) und Claqueur zur Verfügung stellen. Fahren würde ich da auch in gesundem Zustand sicher nicht.


----------



## Veloziraptor (1. Oktober 2006)

@ Martin: Heimlich üben ist jawohl mal gerade voll Panne 

Dann übe ich halt auch mal heimlich und pack mir nen Kasten Bier in den Kofferraum  Da ich da eh nicht hochkomme, kann ich Euch dann wenigstens alle unter den Tisch saufen und hab dann evtl. die Chance wenigsten auf dem Fahrrad sitzen zu bleiben, während ihr neben dran liegt 

Ich bin ja echt mal auf diesen bösen Trail gesapnnt. Ist der schlimmer als das X in Schriesheim hoch?


----------



## easymtbiker (1. Oktober 2006)

sharky schrieb:


> ich bin ja gespannt was das gibt, am besten ich stell nen grill auf und verkauf nebenher noch würste


leute, vorsicht! wenn sharky euch pilze anbietet- nicht kaufen! nicht mal probieren! auch wenn die so unheimlich toll wirken sollen..... 
(nich kapiert? guckste ktwr!)

hey, der fred- titel ist mir immer noch peinlich!!!!!!  

@flugrost:    nenn mich niemals maddin!!! ich heisse marTin mit hartem TTT!!!!  der dialekt hier ist ech grausam, wird zeit dass ich wieder in die schöne  schwäbische heimat zurück kehre, gell?

eh, velo, soll ichdich jetzt immer fragen wenn ich ne trainingsrunde drehe? geht dich  gar nix an!!!  x schriesheim hoch? ne, nich so schlimm. ich denke die 33 bergauf fahren ist schon mal gute übung! dürfte in eberbach genauso schwer sein.



ansonsten finde ich die idee klasse, die ganze sache am 21. zu einer saison- abschluss- party zu machen! 
unterhalb von dem trail ist  ne gut sortierte aral- tanke, da können wir dann unseren frust über unsere miserablen bergaufqualitäten mit etwas bier runter spülen   
kollege kläff hat ja bis dorthin seinen führerschein! du fährst!


----------



## Levty (1. Oktober 2006)

Ach Fresse, MaDDin!


----------



## one track mind (1. Oktober 2006)

grillen, kiste bier, lustige pilze, langsam wird der thread hier interessant. 
ich glaub ich komm auch.
und klar, ich will den maddin mit haddem deeh auch den buckel hochfahren sehen. kann aber sein dass die mission an gegenverkehr scheitert, falls ich mich entscheiden sollte, mein bike mitzunehmen .


----------



## easymtbiker (1. Oktober 2006)

sharky schrieb:


> ...da könnten wir dir anhand deiner postings sicher das gegenteil beweisen


ok, hast recht, ich hab nach geschaut:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3013994&postcount=82

aber bitte betrachte mal die uhrzeit und ich darf dir flüstern, dass ich da ca. 1,6 promille hatte....

ausserdem:was kümmert mich mein geschwätz von gestern??? 

@einweggedanke: du kannst bergab die diretissima nehmen, störst uns also nicht beim kurven-abkratzen.....
finger weg von den topfpflanzpilzen!!!:kotz: 


und falls es wieder erwarten doch jemand schaffen sollte würde ich als wetteinsatz vorschlagen,dass ramin sein auto+bike behalten darf, er aber sich öffentlich anständig betrinken muss! :bier :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (1. Oktober 2006)

Wie komme ich zurück,ohne meinen Führerschein zu verlieren 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## one track mind (1. Oktober 2006)

guru39 schrieb:


> Wie komme ich zurück,ohne meinen Führerschein zu verlieren
> Gruß Guru.



zwopromille lakejump in de neckar un dann eeefach e weilsche treibe lasse...


----------



## guru39 (1. Oktober 2006)

one track mind schrieb:


> zwopromille lakejump in de neckar un dann eeefach e weilsche treibe lasse...



un, was mach isch mit`m Bike 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## Levty (2. Oktober 2006)

Tja, Leichtbau zahlt sich aus


----------



## easymtbiker (2. Oktober 2006)

eh, guru! das zauberwort heisst esssbahn!!!! 
ja, eberbach hat anschluss, auch wenns im tiefstem odenwald liegt....


ansonsten.... ich bin mir sicher, dass jemand den uphill fahrend durchkommt, wenn ich mir heute tobsn und lev angeschaut habe . wahrscheinlich werden es beide schaffen.


und: morgen den ganzen tag regen


----------



## Veloziraptor (2. Oktober 2006)

Ich bin heute schon in der Pfalz total beim Uphill abgekackt. Ich nehme dann bitte die doppelte Menge Bier  

Ich nenne das: "Mangelndes Können durch erhöten Suff kaschirren"

Wird echt ne Gaudi


----------



## kraichgauer (2. Oktober 2006)

sharky schrieb:


> ich bin ja gespannt was das gibt, am besten ich stell nen grill auf und verkauf nebenher noch würste





sharky schrieb:


> ja nachdem ob gewisse onlineshops bis dahin in die gänge kommen oder nicht komme ich mit oder ohne bike. sollte ich es nicht kpl haben bis dahin, komm ich per PKW mit ner kiste  im kofferraum
> 
> vielleicht hilft das ja



trau dich ja nicht mit dem Bike zu kommen 

und bei dem Andrang besser 2 Kästen  am besten kaltes Hefe...
werd versuchen auch dabei zu sein u. stell mich als objektiver
Kampfrichter (ihr kämpft euch doch den Berg hoch , oder ?) zur Verfügung.


----------



## sharky (2. Oktober 2006)

manno manno manno!!! 

das scheint ja so langsam ne richtig lustige sache hier zu werden! also gut, da ein gewisser schwÃ¤bisch haller hÃ¤ndler nicht in die puschen kommt, werd ich wohl mein bike bis dahin nicht zusammen bringen => ich komm mit meinem retro vehikel. mit bier (unkostenbeitrag 0,50â¬ / buddel) und wÃ¼rsten und grill. hoffe nur, daÃ das wetter mitmacht, die party scheint ja ordentlich geil zu werden. vielleicht komm ich auch mitm zug. dann kann ich auch was trinken  

"treibstoff" fÃ¼r uns kÃ¶nnen wir uns dann ja an der gut sortierten blauen lagune besorgen


----------



## Veloziraptor (3. Oktober 2006)

FREU


----------



## easymtbiker (3. Oktober 2006)

meinerseits auch freu.

aber mal rein partytechnisch: wo? am beginn des trails ist ne grössere parkfläche, wäre prinzipiell ideal zum feiern und grillen, drum rum aber jede menge spiesserhäuser und bis zum eintreffen der grünen freunde wirds wohl nich lange dauern. riskieren? oder runter zur aral? 

die ganze sache deutsch anmelden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (3. Oktober 2006)

@easy

die überlegungen hatte ich auch schon! unten auf der wendeplatte sollte es nicht so das problem sein mit nem bierchen, aber nen grill dazu... no way! an der aral find ich nicht so doll, dann lieber den kruscht gemeinsam hochschleppen und an der burg die session machen, ist ja eh viel schöner da oben


----------



## Levty (3. Oktober 2006)

Jo. Oben ist immer gut. Denn dann gehts auch noch runter!


----------



## easymtbiker (3. Oktober 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> Jo. Oben ist immer gut. Denn dann gehts auch noch runter!


ja. das ist dann auch das gefährliche dran, wenn dann promillisierte biker sich den trail runter stürzen.....
ich hab keinen bock allzuviel hochzuschleppen.... ok,mit unserem russen reicht doch ne flasche wodka.....


----------



## Levty (3. Oktober 2006)

Gorbatschow oder Absolut. Der rest ist Pisse.


----------



## Flugrost (3. Oktober 2006)

Alles klar, jeder schleppt was mit hoch - und zwar zweirädrigD Klammer zu.
Der Guru bekommt nen Grill und Schwimmflügel aufn Rücken gebunden, Haifisch 2! Rahmen eiskaltes - bei gelingen , Fozzy den Wodka, ich bring das Graubrot dazu (und den Kübel in den wir später alle reinkotzen Klammer zu., Velo hat schwer an seiner Votec Ersatzschwinge zu tragen, one Patrack mind  wird den Kampfrichter schultern müssen  und für die musikalische Begleitung Bax (incl. Akku PA  ) findet sich auch nochn Traktor - soll ich MTV oder das ZDF anrufen? Von welcher psychatrischen Klinik hätten wir denn gerne Unterstützung? Brauchen wir Tschetschenische Veteranen, Russenmafia, Yakuza, Chinesen oder den deutschen Straßenräumdienst, um den Trail von Freeclimbern freizuräumen?
Meine 32 gespaltenen Persönlichkeiten und ich kümmern uns gerne um solche Kleinigkeiten ... 

wen vergessen?
Ja klar, der Maattin! Wie konnt ich nur - wie wärs mit Traktor spielen? ... hehe!


----------



## Levty (3. Oktober 2006)

wodkaaa


----------



## Geistereiche (4. Oktober 2006)

Wenn schon Parkplatz dann doch bitte auf der anderen Seite der Burg Richtung Oberdielbach, da stört's keinen...
Ich kenne mindestens 3 der Anwohner an der angedachten Wendeplatte, das wär nicht fair dort zu lamentieren und zu grillen.


----------



## Levty (4. Oktober 2006)

Du, dein unsichtbarer Stiefbruder und sein Sohn? xD


----------



## Geistereiche (4. Oktober 2006)

Nööö, Smith, Wesson und ich!
Schbass auf die Seite - der Onkel meiner Frau, eine Kollegin und deren Schwager wohnen da direkt dran........
Die mosern  eh immer schon weil die Biker die das Ding runter kommen anscheinend viel Krach machen..... I versteh's ja net : , abba wenn die's sagen.....lasst ihnen halt ihren Frieden  und so schlecht ist der Parkplatz hinter der Burg nich...man spart das Schleppen und hat noch einen kuhlen Downhill nach dem schweißtreibenden Fußmarsch zur Burg hoch - denn ein solcher wird's werden, glaubt's mir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (4. Oktober 2006)

Kannst ja mitkommen und dich vom Gegenteil überzeugen lassen


----------



## Geistereiche (4. Oktober 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> Kannst ja mitkommen und dich vom Gegenteil überzeugen lassen



Termin ist schon reserviert...........


----------



## easymtbiker (4. Oktober 2006)

ok, wir starten von dem burgparkplatz! da gibts auch nen spektakulären uphill! naja, eher forstweg.... dafür schaffts jeder! 

ne, easy, schau mer mal wie es kommt. @geistereiche: wenn dir unser treiben zu peinlich ist können wir dich auch verkleiden. ich hab noch n paar perücken 
aber was schlimmes haben wir eigentlich vor?  die zeiten meiner bösesten partys sind seit 17 jahren vorbei.... jetzt bin ich brav!

weiss ja nicht, ob wir dort überhaupt registriert werden, ich bin auch in so nem spiesserwohngebiet gross geworden. da ist doch samstag mittags immer der wettbewerb: wer hat das lauteste gartengerät? herbst ist doch häckslerzeit....


ach ja, der termin für das nächste geheime vorbereitungstrainig steht bereits! ich würd  euch ja gerne den termin verraten, aber wie gesagt: es ist geheim


----------



## gado (4. Oktober 2006)

uiuiui des hört sich ja mal sau gut an  wünsch euch mega viel spaß, würde auch gern vorbeigugen aber bin schon anderstweitig verplant... 
Also viel Spaß an alle!


----------



## Levty (4. Oktober 2006)

Stimmt, Mirko du Uphillracer xD


----------



## Tobsn (4. Oktober 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ...der termin für das nächste geheime vorbereitungstrainig steht bereits...



Du hast ja meine Handynummer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Callimero (4. Oktober 2006)

mirko hier geht's drum den berg rauf zu fahren ohne den fuß abzustellen, nich bergab! aber ich denk dich begeistert mehr die party


----------



## gado (5. Oktober 2006)

ich würde ja auch mim autole hochfahren  und oben schonmal mitgrillen *g*


----------



## Geistereiche (5. Oktober 2006)

Please communicate the time when easymtb starts......


----------



## sharky (5. Oktober 2006)

sooooooo, bin auch wieder da aus soxn.....

also die session geht um 1300 los, würd sagen wir schlagen da kollektiv am parkplatz der burg auf und bringen das equipment zur burg, läff kann dann ja schon mal den vodka testen und die strecke als erster runter   

da die truppe langsam richtig stattlich wird, wäre es net schlecht, wenn jeder was flüssiges und für´n grill für sich mitbringt  sonst kriegt man das nimmer gebacken. kameras dürften auch genug da sein 


@gespensterbaum
wenn du die anwohner kennst wäre es doch ne saubere sache, wenn die ihre garagen für uns öffnen - falls es regnet


----------



## Levty (5. Oktober 2006)

Bier und Steaks kommen! Und dir Russen natürlich


----------



## sharky (5. Oktober 2006)

ekkeehaaaaaaard..... weeeerneeeeer, ich glaub es is so weit, ich glaub die russen sind doooo.....  

was hast du eigentlich für ein bike? sputnik?


----------



## Levty (5. Oktober 2006)

Nein, ein Rotwild  Paradox, wa?


----------



## guru39 (5. Oktober 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> Nein, ein Rotwild  Paradox, wa?


War das nicht ein "Russwild" 
Ey,1300 kann isch noch net,do kumm isch(wenn isch Glück hab)
grad mol aus`m Lädchen raus 
Gruß es Gürü.


----------



## sharky (5. Oktober 2006)

na ich denk das ganze event wird nicht in ner halben stunde rum sein, von daher macht es auch nix, wenn du ne stunde oder zwei später eintrudelst!


noch ne technische frage: 
wie kriegen wir feuerholz zur hütte?? ein paar festmeter da hochschleifen muß ja net sei!


----------



## easymtbiker (5. Oktober 2006)

eh, guru, komm halt nach, aber mit der erstbefahrung werde ich nich auf dich warten!  darfst dir dann die legende von den anderen berichten lassen!  

äh, mit trainingstermin.... war eher n witz. weiss nich, wann ich vor dem 21. nach eberbach komme... unter der woche kann  ich erst um 18h, dann ist es noch eine stunde hell. aber macht nix. hab ja auch schöne serpentinen vor der haustür!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (5. Oktober 2006)

@easy: keine ausreden


----------



## Levty (5. Oktober 2006)

Ogott. Ich bin voll gespannt wies läuft. Wieviele Versuche hat man? Freu mich echt auf knifflige Kurven =D


----------



## sharky (6. Oktober 2006)

@läff
du kriegst so viele versuche wie du brauchst. aber ich muss montags arbeiten. also lass dir nicht zu viel zeit... bis du aufgibst


----------



## easymtbiker (6. Oktober 2006)

eh, feuerholz? bist du n öko? also ich hab  nen 10l- diesel-kanister im bus! sollte reichen!    

ne, also wird sich da in dem wald nix an brennholz auftreiben lassen? handhabe ich so beim grillen in der natur eigentlich seit über 30 jahren.... wenns nich regnet....

wird ja richtig grosse action geplant. dachte  ich fahr da kurz locker hoch , lass mich bejubeln und ziehe dann weiter.....


----------



## sharky (6. Oktober 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> dachte  ich fahr da kurz locker hoch , lass mich bejubeln und ziehe dann weiter.....


erinner mich dran daß ich faules gemüse mitnehme für den fall daß du es nicht schaffst


----------



## kraichgauer (8. Oktober 2006)

@ easy:  rettet die deutsche sprache- fight anglizism!!!
- tolle Signatur hast du ! 

Wenn du die deutsche Sprache retten willst sehe ich  black  
ääähh ääh .... schwarz für Germany,  aber vielleicht sind ja Worte wie : 
(Zitat aus deinen  letzten  Po...  äh  Beiträge)
action, biker, trails und uphill   in der Stadt schon so was von deutsch
und ich habs hier auf dem Land noch gar nicht mit bekommen ?


----------



## sharky (8. Oktober 2006)

@rich
also den trail zum castle in eberbeach haben wir ja schon in böslichen schmalweg umbenannt


----------



## Levty (8. Oktober 2006)

Pussyweg. Universalname.
Martin, berichte so schnell es geht wie dein 3-Runden-Pussy-Rennen war!


----------



## sharky (8. Oktober 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> Pussyweg. Universalname.
> Martin, berichte so schnell es geht wie dein 3-Runden-Pussy-Rennen war!



wenn dann bitte pussytrail oder weiblichergschlechtsorganweg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (8. Oktober 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> Pussyweg. Universalname.
> Martin, berichte so schnell es geht wie dein 3-Runden-Pussy-Rennen war!



anstrengend, tiefer boden, 2 stürze, bin total fertig und jetzt endlich: saisonpause!!!! 

reicht das??? 

@ all: nehmt doch nich alles ernst, was ich in  meine sig schreibe.... 
(ist sig eingentlich deutsch? wie lautet die translation? fusszeile?)


----------



## sharky (8. Oktober 2006)

@hädbängereasymtbrocker
also signatur kann man glaub ich als deutsch durchgehen lassen da man ja auch ein buch signiert und es den begriff ja deutlich länger als die anglizismen der heutigen zeit gibt! von daher - lasse mer gelde 

wobei manche leute echt nimmer normal reden können, zitat aus nem telefonat neulich: 
"...dann müssen sie ihre bedarfe leveragen, aber erst, nachdem sie ihre rohstoffe gehedget haben..."
ich dacht ich bin im falschen film!!


----------



## easymtbiker (8. Oktober 2006)

hey! that´s it! ich wollte ja sowieso mir nen neuen nick wegen dieser überschrift hier zulegen- ich werde mich jetzt eindeutschen: einfachbergradler! hört sich doch cool- ähm- kalt an!  

wie übersetzt man eigentlich pussy? vielleicht "lev"? ok, ist auch nich deutsch...


----------



## Levty (8. Oktober 2006)

Ach Fresse...nur weil ihr schon seit jahren keine Pussy mehr gesehen habt xD


----------



## easymtbiker (8. Oktober 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> Ach Fresse...nur weil ihr schon seit jahren keine Pussy mehr gesehen habt xD


  ich sehe dich doch fast jeden tag!

du musst noch viel lernen um an meine schlagfertigkeit ran zu kommen  

hier bild, für ne krankmeldung wirds wohl nich reichen....


----------



## Flugrost (8. Oktober 2006)

Mattin schrieb:
			
		

> hier bild, für ne krankmeldung wirds wohl nich reichen....


Krankmeldung, nööö! Aber Du scheinst nach Piercing, Branding und anderen Verunstaltlichkeiten  nen neuen Trend ins Leben zu rufen: Ausstanzing - wie kriegt man beim dumm Hinknalling ein solch schönes, makellose "V" eingraviert - Respekt, Du Trendsetter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (8. Oktober 2006)

Beim Rasieren geschnitten?


----------



## Flugrost (8. Oktober 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> Beim Rasieren geschnitten?



Du Vereinfacher! Du Unpoet! Ab in die Ecke!


----------



## Levty (8. Oktober 2006)

...wayne!


----------



## easymtbiker (8. Oktober 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> Beim Rasieren geschnitten?


  wie? den fand ich mal lustig!

@flugrost: hhmmm weiss nich. muss was vom gegnerischem bike gewesen sein, über das ich geflogen bin....
ab jetzt: nur noch mit protektoren! 

und wie ihr seht: ich bin wollefahrer!


----------



## Veloziraptor (8. Oktober 2006)

Ich dachte, Du hättest nun Protektoren


----------



## Levty (8. Oktober 2006)

Fahren nur Pussys.


----------



## Callimero (8. Oktober 2006)

Seit lev seine olle hat, ist alles pussy! schön dass wir an deinem liebesleben teil haben dürfen


----------



## Levty (8. Oktober 2006)

Mein Privatleben ist dort --->
Ach, das sehr ihr nicht, weils net hier reingehört. Ok?


----------



## gado (8. Oktober 2006)

hehe ich finds lustig... weiter so... sorgen mach ich mir aber wenn plötzlich alles schwanz wird


----------



## Bax (8. Oktober 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


>



Hast du dein parkett gleich mitrasiert oder ist da enthaarungscreme drauf getropft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bax (8. Oktober 2006)

Callimero schrieb:


> Seit lev seine olle hat, ist alles pussy! schön dass wir an deinem liebesleben teil haben dürfen



Nee, besser nich oder wollt ihr ständig lachkrämpfe haben?


----------



## Levty (8. Oktober 2006)

Bax schrieb:


> Hast du dein parkett gleich mitrasiert oder ist da enthaarungscreme drauf getropft?



Das aufm Parkett kam vom Gegenteil der Pussy, ok?



Niveau??? Wo bist du?


----------



## Bax (8. Oktober 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> Das aufm Parkett kam vom Gegenteil der Pussy, ok?



Uh oh, da würde ich aber mal zum arzt gehen!


----------



## Levty (8. Oktober 2006)

Apropos Arzt: Wie gehts? Was machen die Bandscheiben?


----------



## Bax (9. Oktober 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> Apropos Arzt: Wie gehts? Was machen die Bandscheiben?



Hi Lev, vielen Dank für die Nachfrage. Ich bin ziemlich gefrustet, da jetzt auch noch ein Karpaltunnelsyndrom (der Overkill für Bassisten) und ein eingeklemmter Nerv in der Schulter diagnostiziert wurden. Die Schmerzen haben noch nicht nachgelassen. Gestern war ich nach einem lockeren Spaziergang nach einer Stunde total kaputt und konnte mich kaum noch bewegen. Ich habe jetzt fast jeden Tag einen Therapietermin (Physio und Akupunktur), aber das wird alles erst mal sehr behutsam gemacht. Es ist zum Heulen; das Ganze zieht sich jetzt schon über zwei Monate und wird noch lange so weiter gehen. Gestern habe ich bei diesem genialen Wetter haufenweise Biker gesehen. Da kann man nur noch:     

Also Jungs: Fahrt vorsichtig!


----------



## Micro767 (9. Oktober 2006)

@Bax

Weiterhin gute Besserung ! 
Und erzähl net soo viel, sonst trau ich mich garnicht mehr auf´s Rad !


----------



## Bax (9. Oktober 2006)

Micro767 schrieb:


> @Bax
> 
> Weiterhin gute Besserung !
> Und erzähl net soo viel, sonst trau ich mich garnicht mehr auf´s Rad !



Vielen Dank, Micro! OK, ich werde mich zurück halten!


----------



## sharky (9. Oktober 2006)

gado schrieb:


> hehe ich finds lustig... weiter so... sorgen mach ich mir aber wenn plötzlich alles schwanz wird



dann hätten wir aber endlich den beweis dafür, was alle längst vermuten 


@einfachbergradler
also wenn das bissi ne krankmeldung ist, rufst du bei nem richtigen sturz gleich nach der letzten ölung?


----------



## easymtbiker (9. Oktober 2006)

he leute, ich hab das geschrieben , um mitleid von euch zu bekommen und nicht, dass ihr euch über mich lustig macht!!!!  ggggrrrr!!!!

 


aber mal ernst: bax, das hört sich echt böse  an. wünsche dir, dass es dir bald besser geht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bax (9. Oktober 2006)

@Martin: Vielen Dank!     

Ich denke, dass ich das Biken für dieses Jahr abschreiben kann. Vielleicht wird meine nächste Tour ein richtig schöner Snowride werden. Das ist gar nicht mal schlecht, weil man weicher fällt.


----------



## Levty (9. Oktober 2006)

Ey Frank, du kannst am 21. doch einfach so vorbeikommen, ist doch nicht weit von dir aus, odeR?


----------



## Bax (9. Oktober 2006)

@Lev: Das habe ich auch vor. Allerdings haben wir um 19:00 Uhr Besuch und ich muss lecker kochen (und abends natürlich lecker Wein trinken). Deshalb muss ich mich zurück halten und wohl auch früher gehen. Ich hoffe, dass es früh genug los geht.


----------



## Levty (9. Oktober 2006)

Aber sicher doch. Freu mich schon auf die größte Bikerparty des Jahres im Raum HD! Yeah!


----------



## sharky (10. Oktober 2006)

@bax
die party steigt um 13.00, treffpunkt ist der "parkplatz" der burg eberbach oder eben dann oben an der burg wenn da unten keiner mehr sein sollte


----------



## iWOZ (11. Oktober 2006)

*ACHTUNG!!!! WARNUNG!!!!*

Hallo Leute,

gestern abend hat mich mein Cousin angerufen und gemeint, das am 21.Oktober irgendein Kampfhundverein vorhat, ein Hunderennen bei der Burg zu machen. Die wollen ihre Köter da den Berg hochjahgen und es kann sein, das die genau den Trail benutzen wollen.   

Ich hab gesagt das gibts doch nicht, die spinnen doch aber mein Cousin hat gemeint das die das genehmigt gekriegt haben. Er ist nämlich bei der Polizie und muss da am Samstag hin und aufpassen.

Wenn ich mehr darüber weis melde ich mich nochmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4x4 (11. Oktober 2006)

das passt doch, dann wird er`s schaffen.
Da kommt`s nur auf`s timing an 

Reinhard


----------



## Micro767 (11. Oktober 2006)

wieviel Sekunden Vorsprung vor den Hunden gibts denn ?


----------



## iWOZ (11. Oktober 2006)

Das ist leider gar nicht zum lachen!!!!

Der ganze Bereich um die Burg rum soll am Samstag gesperrt werden, weil die Hunde zu gefährlich sind. Bei so nem Rennen werden die ja vorher scharf gemacht und bei so nem Kampfhund weis man ja nie was passieren kann.

Wenn dann einem von euch hinterher die Wade fehlt zahlt bestimmt auch die Versicherung nicht.


----------



## Tobsn (11. Oktober 2006)

iWOZ schrieb:


> ...Wade fehlt ....



Meine Waden sind aus Stahl  

Na, dann schnell einen Ausweichtermin.


----------



## Bax (11. Oktober 2006)

Vielleicht ist bei diesen Kampfhund-Fritzen ja auch der Typ dabei, der in Rohrbach die Nägel auf den Trail gestreut hat.


----------



## Levty (11. Oktober 2006)

14. ?


----------



## 4x4 (11. Oktober 2006)

alles nur initiert...........
Mal sehen was dann kommt

Grüße und Mut,
Reinhard


----------



## Veloziraptor (11. Oktober 2006)

Ich wußte gar nicht, daß Kampfhunde auch rennen können. Oder geht´s hier generell um einen Hundesportverein? Egal, Begriffsreiterei.

Also, ich bin mit Deutschen Doggen aufgewachsen (neben dem irrischen Wolfshund, der größe Hund, wo gibt  ) und habe persönlich keine Probleme so nen Vierbeiner innerhalb von 5 Sekunden zu zerlegen. Ratet mal, woher ich meinen Futterneid habe  Ist ne harte Kinderstube, wenn man sich mit einem 80 kg Viech ums Fresschen streiten muß


----------



## iWOZ (11. Oktober 2006)

Aaaaalso, ich habe meinen Cousin gerade erreicht und er hat mir echt krasse Sachen erzählt.

Das sind wirklich reine Kampfhunde, also nix Doggen oder so.

Aber jetzt kommts, haltet euch fest!!!!!! Die wollen am Ende von dem Trail ein Käfig mit einem lebendigen Schwein drin aufstellen. Die drei Hunde die am schnellsten sind dürfen da als erste rein.    

Jetzt hat die Polizei gemeint, das das wohl zu krass wäre und jetzt wollen die checken ob sie die ganze Sache doch verbieten können.


----------



## kraichgauer (11. Oktober 2006)

iWOZ schrieb:


> Aber jetzt kommts, haltet euch fest!!!!!! Die wollen am Ende von dem Trail ein Käfig mit einem lebendigen Schwein drin aufstellen. Die drei Hunde die am schnellsten sind dürfen da als erste rein.



......unglaublich.......... schon mal was vom Tierschutzgesetz gehört ?

noi, noi,  des konsch net glaabe. Isch scho widda erschta Abril ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bax (11. Oktober 2006)

sharky schrieb:


> @bax
> die party steigt um 13.00, treffpunkt ist der "parkplatz" der burg eberbach oder eben dann oben an der burg wenn da unten keiner mehr sein sollte



Wie heißt denn die Straße, die zu dem "Parkplatz" führt? Ich kenne mich da nicht so aus.

Oder soll ich immer dem Hundegebell folgen?


----------



## easymtbiker (11. Oktober 2006)

äh, iwoz, das ist doch n witz, oder? also sooo krass... kann ich mir gar nich vorstellen.... sorry, aber kampfhunde (gibts die überhaupt noch???) einfach so frei im wald rumrennen lassen   
na mal schauen, wie sich die sache entwickelt....

anderseits....   wenn die wenn die kampfhundtrottel ihre sache verboten bekommen könnten wir ihnen doch helfen! die sollten trotzdem das käfigschwein dort oben aufstellen, wir fungieren als hundeersatz, jeder bekommt ne nummer und wer dann zuerst obenist und in den käfig kriecht und das schwein anknabbert hat gewonnen! 

 

@velo: interpretiere ich das richtig? du wurdest mit chappi+ co gross gezogen??? 


ansonsten, sharky, ich muss dich schon loben für den klasse event- einfall!   ich hoffe ja schon, dass alles wie geplant stattfindet!


----------



## iWOZ (11. Oktober 2006)

Ey Leute, das ist das was ich von meinem Cousin gehört habe und der hat mich noch nie verarscht. Der ist Polizist, müsst ihr wissen!
Morgen soll dazu auch was in der Eberbacher Zeitung und in der Rhein-Neckar-Zeitung stehen. Anscheinend haben das schon irgendwelche Tierschützer mitbekommen und die machen jetzt Stress. Bei dem Hundeverein ist wohl so ein Staatsanwalt und der hat das irgendwie geschafft, das die Polizei da nix machen kann, weil da wohl auch ein Tierarzt dabei ist der aufpast, das das Schwein nicht zu grausam getötet wird. Auserdem wird ja alles abgesperrt und so sind die unter sich.


----------



## Bax (11. Oktober 2006)

Es ist ja noch etwas Zeit bis zum 21.Oktober. Bis dahin wird sich das problem wohl gelöst haben. So oder so.


----------



## Bax (11. Oktober 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> @velo: interpretiere ich das richtig? du wurdest mit chappi+ co gross gezogen???



Buahahah! Deshalb ist er ja auch ein ganzer Kerl geworden.


----------



## easymtbiker (11. Oktober 2006)

naja, hoffen wir mal, dass die kampfhundtrottel frühaufsteher sind und sich bis 13h alles zerfleischt hat.....

ein ganzer kerl dank chappi!!!


----------



## Veloziraptor (11. Oktober 2006)

Chappi und Milch


----------



## Flugrost (11. Oktober 2006)

iWOZ schrieb:


> Aber jetzt kommts, haltet euch fest!!!!!! Die wollen am Ende von dem Trail ein Käfig mit einem lebendigen Schwein drin aufstellen. Die drei Hunde die am schnellsten sind dürfen da als erste rein.
> 
> Jetzt hat die Polizei gemeint, das das wohl zu krass wäre und jetzt wollen die checken ob sie die ganze Sache doch verbieten können.



Das ist definitiv krank! Gehts noch? Ich kann daran nicht glauben alldieweil zB Hahnenkämpfe seit langem verboten sind. Und Krampfhunde kann ich auch nicht leiden (frei im Wald laufend - pffft. Die Verunstalter sollen mal ihre ganzen Sondersondergenehmigungen zeigen)


----------



## iWOZ (12. Oktober 2006)

Seht ihr jetzt, das ich keinen Mist erzählt hab! Auf meinen Cousin ist Verlass. Ich hab mir extra die zeitung besorgt und da stehts schwarz auf weis: Am 21.Oktober ist der gesamte Bereich um die Burg von 11 bis 16 Uhr wegen eines Hunderennens gesperrt!    

Dieser Staatsanwalt Dr. von Mitzlaff hat das irgendwie durchgedrückt. Kennt sich hier einer aus ob man da was gegen machen kann? Das kann doch nicht sein, oder? Ich versuch mal rauszukriegen was die Tierschützer so vorhaben. Vielleicht können wir uns denen anschliesen. Die Anwohner sind bestimmt auch nicht begeistert und haben vieleicht Angst um ihre Kinder und so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (12. Oktober 2006)

Der Jens ist ja ein Jurist. Komm, jetzt sind deine Fähigkeiten gefragt ;D

Aber das ist schon abgespaced. Noch nie sowas gehört, und jetzt plötzlich versauen die uns unsere Saisonabschlussparty! Solche Dreckshunde!


----------



## lili (12. Oktober 2006)

schick mir mal bitte den link, wo der artikel steht, will das ins tierschutzforum weiterleiten.
aber: 
1.wenn es ein richtiges hunderennen ist, müssen die hunde maulkorb tragen. 
2. ist es eine hunderallye, sind die hunde angeleint und arbeiten die aufgaben ab, die dann allerdings direkt auf der strecke aufgebaut sind und an den aufgaben werden die hunde erst abgeleint.

grüße lili


----------



## Veloziraptor (12. Oktober 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> Der Jens ist ja ein Jurist. Komm, jetzt sind deine Fähigkeiten gefragt ;D



Jaja, wenn ich dann mal fertig bin, bin ich Euer Lobbyist. Bis dahin würde ich aber sagen, daß der Herr Staatsanwalt auf Seiten der Kampfhundefreunde am längeren Hebel sitzt 



Levty schrieb:


> Aber das ist schon abgespaced. Noch nie sowas gehört, und jetzt plötzlich versauen die uns unsere Saisonabschlussparty! Solche *Dreckshunde*!



Falsch: Kampfhunde!


----------



## Bax (12. Oktober 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:


> Bis dahin würde ich aber sagen, daß der Herr Staatsanwalt auf Seiten der Kampfhundefreunde am längeren Hebel sitzt



Jens, jetzt enttäuschst du mich aber schwer!  Oder ist das die Art und Weise, wie die Juristerei hierzulande funktioniert?


----------



## sharky (12. Oktober 2006)

oh man so eine ********, ich könnt echt :kotz: 

bei uns ist neulich auch so ein rudel vollidioten mit ihren bullterriern vorbeigelatscht. ohne maulkörbe. für sowas hab ich echt kein verständnis. 



*neuer termin: 

28. Oktober?*


----------



## Bax (12. Oktober 2006)

Hey Jungs,

ihr werdet doch jetzt nicht aufgeben wollen!!!! Man merkt schon, dass ich zu etwas anderen (früheren  ) Zeiten groß geworden bin. Da gab es noch so was wie aktiven Widerstand (ach, wat war dat schön  ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (12. Oktober 2006)

ach komm hey ich schieb hier grad ne laune... dem nächsten kampfhund ...
und am samstag fahr ich mit nem prügel zu dem contest!!    

ich hab für sowas echt kein verständnis, was willst denn machen wenn die bullen alles absperren? ich fahr da nicht hoch wenn eine horde hirnamputierter wichser zum eigenen vergnügen seine kampfmaschinen ein schwein abschlachten lässt! sowas kann es doch net sein.

"ein arzt ist dabei damit das schwein net so schlimm stirbt"

also ob so ein quacksalber der wahrscheinlich zur selben drecksbande gehört da noch was machen würde wenn die viecher außer rand und band im fresstrieb sind  

ich will sofort nen link zu dem artikel und schick das ding dem tierschutzbund, dem landrat und weiß der geier wem alles, das kann es doch net sein :kotz:



auf die barrikaden!!


----------



## Bax (12. Oktober 2006)

Hat einer denn den Artikel gelesen? Der soll doch heute in der Zeitung gewesen sein. Ich weiss nicht, ob das online gelesen werden kann. Vielleicht kann ja mal einer den Artikel einscannen oder abschreiben und hier rein stellen.

Vielleicht sollte man auch mal bei der zuständigen Polizeidienststelle anrufen. Dieser Drecksverein muss ja auch irgendwo eingetragen sein, sonst bekämen die nie so eine Genehmigung. Wer ist denn dieser Mitzlaff? Kennt den einer?

Hier gibt es doch bestimmt Eberbacher, die sich erkundigen können.


----------



## sharky (12. Oktober 2006)

ich war schon auf RNZ.de und hab schon gegooglet aber nix gefunden! 

wir brauchen den artikel!


----------



## Bax (12. Oktober 2006)

Wenn die das wirklich durchziehen, dann ziehen wir halt die Protektoren und die Safty an (wenn man so was hat) und veranstalten eine knackige Demo! Die Bikes haben wir natürlich auch als Fluchtfahrzeuge dabei. Oh Mist, da fällt mir ein, dass ich z.Zt. ja gar nicht biken kann. Naja, dann muss Jens mich in seinem Kinderanhänger transportieren.


----------



## sharky (12. Oktober 2006)

so, ich war aktiv!  

mails gingen raus an:

- peta
- wwf
- nabu
- deutscher tierschutzbund

der OV vom deutschen tierschutzbund der am nächsten liegt ist in oberdielbach, keine 5km luftlinie von der burg weg, kann denen sicher nur recht sein wenn keine beißenden bestien im blutrausch ausbüxen und durch die gegend rennen


----------



## juchhu (12. Oktober 2006)

Gute Recherche/Journalismus zeichnet sich dadurch aus,
dass man zu einem Sachverhalt mindestens zwei unabhängige Quellen hat.

Im Augenblick habt Ihr nur eine.

Naja, unabhängig scheint sie ja zu sein. 
Aber ob der Wahrheitgehalt der Aussagen bestätigt werden kann, bezweifel ich stark.
Aber offensichtlich verfolgt die eine Quelle (@iWOZ) mit der Information eigene Ziele.

Recheriert doch mal die Hundevereine.
Wenn es sich um 'Kampfhunde' handelt,
wird wohl für diese Aktion eine Ausnahmegenehmigung geben,
denn alle beteiligten Hunde müßten von der Leinenpflicht befreit sein.
Und wenn sie dann nachher noch ein Schwein aufmischen sollen,
sollte auch für alle beteiligten Hunde eine Maulkorbbefreiung vorhanden sein.

Hier mal ein bisschen Lektüre:

http://www.innenministerium.baden-wuerttemberg.de/de/Kampfhunde-Verordnung/83522.html

http://bundesrecht.juris.de/tierschg/BJNR012770972.html#BJNR012770972BJNG000303377
insbesondere § 4 ff.

So mein kleiner Troll @iWOZ,
genug Aufregung verursacht,
Zeit fürs Heiabettchen.

Träum' was Schönes, z.B. Gassigehen mit einem Rudel 'Kampfhunde'. 

VG Martin


----------



## sharky (12. Oktober 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> Träum' was Schönes, z.B. Gassigehen mit einem Rudel 'Kampfhunde'.
> 
> VG Martin



sehr geschmackvoller kommentar...


----------



## juchhu (12. Oktober 2006)

sharky schrieb:


> sehr geschmackvoller kommentar...


 
Lesen, ich schrieb "Träum ..." und nicht "Träumt ...", also Singular.
Bezieht sich also auf die Quelle @iWOZ und nicht auf Euch andere Threadposter.  

TIPP: Erst recherchieren (zwei unabhängige Quellen exkl. @iWOZ), 
dann losschlagen. 

VG Martin

PS: Beiträge von @iWOZ ab dem 11.10.2006, da auch Registrierungsdatum


----------



## easymtbiker (12. Oktober 2006)

kurz meinerseits: ausweichtermin 28. is ok für mich. kampfhunderennen sowas von daneben... bin gerade auch an recherchieren, hab aber nur das gefunden:

http://www.eberbach.de/seite4c10.htm

 Samstag 21.10.06
20:00 h, Rockkonzert mit Shark, Stadthalle gr. Saal

   

echt passend!

ansonsten wäre mir auch etwas wohler, wenn wir mal mehr infos haben.... aber sharky hat ja schon gott und die welt mobilisiert....   und immer noch mein name im fredtitel- wie peinlich!!!


----------



## sharky (12. Oktober 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> http://www.eberbach.de/seite4c10.htm
> 
> Samstag 21.10.06
> 20:00 h, Rockkonzert mit Shark, Stadthalle gr. Saal



naja, bei dem gejaule das diese kleinen arroganten möchtegernsternchen mit starallüren von sich geben, sollte man eigentlich auch den tierschutzverein mobilisieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (12. Oktober 2006)

Bax schrieb:


> Jens, jetzt enttäuschst du mich aber schwer!  Oder ist das die Art und Weise, wie die Juristerei hierzulande funktioniert?



Die Staatsanwaltschaft ist hierarchisch aufgebaut. Ja! Aber schon immer und sogar gesetzlich


----------



## Geisterfahrer (12. Oktober 2006)

Macht doch mal langsam, Leute. Hab eben mal die Rhein Neckar Zeitung von gestern und heute durchgeblättert. Da steht nichts dergleichen.
Die Eberbacher Nachrichten beziehe ich nicht, aber ich schau morgen mal noch bei der Stadtbibliothek vorbei. Klingt mir wirklich ziemlich fantastisch, zumal mir auch ein Staatsanwalt dieses Namens nicht bekannt ist. Könnte dann höchstens ein Heidelberger sein, denn die Mosbacher sollte ich kennen.

Also: Ruhig bleiben. Die Kavallerie könnt Ihr immer noch rufen.


----------



## easymtbiker (12. Oktober 2006)

ich komme immer mehr zu der ansicht: alles nur fake. 
schaut euch den typ an:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=76054

speziell das  geburtsdatum.....




ok, cool bleiben, wir lassen es beim alten termin, hoffen, dass jetzt nich zu viele wellen geschlagen wurden und freuen uns über die zusätzliche werbung!

also: ruhig schlafen und träumt süss von kampfhunden!




aber wenn ich jetzt im forum die ganzen freds über die sache hier sehe: sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen kampfhund?


----------



## iWOZ (12. Oktober 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ich komme immer mehr zu der ansicht: alles nur fake.
> schaut euch den typ an:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=76054
> ...



*BINGOOOOOOOOO!!!!*

Der Preis geht an easymtbiker!!!!!!!  

Ich hab mich gewundert, das keinem was an meinen Bikes aufgefallen ist. Ich hab gedacht ihr seid Spezialisten. 

Es war köstlich wie die Diskusion hier gelaufen ist und ich hab mich verpisst vor lachen.

Eigentlich war es ein wissenschaftliches Experiment. In dem Buch "iWoz" wird behauptet, das man die Leute mit allem möglichen Mist an der Nase rumführen kann. Geil!!!!!!!!!!!!! Es hat geklapt!!!!!!! Ich liebe euch alle


----------



## easymtbiker (12. Oktober 2006)

iWOZ schrieb:


> ......wird behauptet, das man die Leute mit allem möglichen Mist an der Nase rumführen kann.


   naja, ist mir nix neues. nur mit solchem quatsch ruinierst du die glaubwürdigkeit hier im forum. ich würde sagen: ab in den kindergarten mit dir!
mega-albern....


----------



## Levty (12. Oktober 2006)

LoL. Lauf jetzt blos nicht unserem Sharky über den Weg  Sonst bist du echt das Schwein ;D Du weißt welches ich meine xD


----------



## iWOZ (12. Oktober 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> mega-albern....



Jetzt spiel dich mal nich so auf und nimm den Zeigefinger runter. Es war auf jeden Fall blöd genug das du erstmal drauf reingefallen bist.


----------



## easymtbiker (12. Oktober 2006)

verpiss dich endlich aus dem forum, kind!!!!


----------



## Bax (12. Oktober 2006)

Oh Mann, ich lach mich weg! So ein Himmelhund!

Vielleicht kommen wir ihm auf die Spur. Beim googeln ist es mir wie Schuppen aus den Haaren gefallen:Ich kenne dieses Buch namens iWoz. Ich wusste gar nicht, dass das schon erschienen ist. Das ist von Steve Wozniak, einem der Gründer von Apple. Das stimmt, der war bekannt dafür, dass er mit den aberwitzigsten Sachen die Leute veräppelt hat. In der letzten c't war ein Auszug aus dem Buch. Da hat er erzählt, wie er auf einer Messe Prospekte über einen aberwitzigen Computer verteilt hat, den es gar nicht gab.

Oh Shit! Ich kann mir vorstellen, wie sich unser Freund hier vor Lachen gekrümmt hat. 

Man müsste mal die Profile durchsuchen, ob hier einer ein Computerfreak ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iWOZ (12. Oktober 2006)

@bax: Das Buch hab ich vorgestern gekriegt und schon ganz ausgelesen. Das muss man lesen das ist so geil. Da sind noch viel mehr von seinen Verarschungen drinn.

Und jetzt: ....war schön mit euch....OVER....


----------



## Veloziraptor (13. Oktober 2006)

Bwahahahhaha .. hahah ... ha.. *prust* ... hahah ... haaaaaaaa.

Nicht lustig!


----------



## Bax (13. Oktober 2006)

So hätten uns die Kampfhunde sogar gefallen: FLUCH DER KARIBIK III


----------



## Col. Kurtz (13. Oktober 2006)

atom-ROFL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

stellt euch mal vor: ich hab von dem kampfhunderennen(*prust*, *sich sammel*) erstmals im gästebuch meines vereins(!) gehört.
und gleich gedacht: das is doch der event vom sharky! und sofort war mir klar, dass es sich nur um eine verarschung handeln kann.. 

aber köstlich wie ihr alle darauf eingesteigen seid! 
der hätte wahrscheinlich auch elefentenrennen schreiben können...

ich weiß noch net, ob ich dabei bin. hab morgens noch ne leistungsdiagnostik&weiß nets obs langt..


----------



## Veloziraptor (13. Oktober 2006)

Immer diese "Im-Nachhinein-kann-ich-Euch-sagen-daß-ich-es-die-ganze-Zeit-wußte". 

Schon klar! 

Jo, ich finde den Humor zwar bißchen infantil. Aber nachdem wir dann jetzt so richtig schön verarscht worden sind, können wir uns ja dem eigentlichen Thema widmen. Also, ich trinke am liebsten Paulaner Weizen vom Faß. Hat da jemand Möglichkeiten???????


----------



## Bax (13. Oktober 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:


> Also, ich trinke am liebsten Paulaner Weizen vom Faß. Hat da jemand Möglichkeiten???????



Nachdem dieser Troll unsere Adrenalin- und Testosteronspiegel in die Höhe getrieben hat, können wir den Restpegel ja zu einer Schlacht um das richtige Bier nutzen:

Also ich meine, wenn WB vom Fass, dann aber bitte ROTHAUS! 

@sharky: Kannst du mir bitte eine Wegbeschreibung zu diesem "Parkplatz" geben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (13. Oktober 2006)

Rothaus, Paulaner oder Franziskaner. Alles Top. Glaube Vodka ist da bei "uns" Deutschen fehl am Platz, odeR? ;D


----------



## kraichgauer (13. Oktober 2006)

iWOZ schrieb:


> *BINGOOOOOOOOO!!!!*
> 
> Der Preis geht an easymtbiker!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



A wen i dir nie a Word deinr kindliche Fantasiee geglabt hab. ( Abril, Abril )
I det dr bei Glegenheit sofort a mol ens Boi saiche..... Kumsch
halt vorbei em  onezwonssigschte...... äähhmt .... Rothaus vun do halt...


----------



## guru39 (13. Oktober 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> "uns"



Wir  Fahren morgen Abend nach "Winterberg",wollt ihr mit?
Wir hätten auch noch ...einen... "anzubieten" der mit will,.... 

Gruß Gürü.


----------



## easymtbiker (13. Oktober 2006)

@guru: dein video von der dm bad wildbad ist geil! besonders die schlussszene! 

@lev: werd du erst mal deutscher! und mal schaun, ob ich dagegen nicht noch einspruch erhebe!

@bax: meiner ortskenntnis nach musste in eberbach halt die strasse zum katzenbuckel rauf finden (richtung oberdielbach / mudau) dort ist dann nach dem ort in der ersten scharfen rechtskurve links der parkplatz. aber alles ausgeschildert+ beschrieben. 
immer den kampfhundabfangzaun lang....   

@ jens: "Im-Nachhinein-kann-ich-Euch-sagen-daß-ich-es-die-ganze-Zeit-wußte" schade, dass ich meine postings von den letzten tagen nicht mehr ändern kann....  dann hätte ich schon von anfang an drauf hingewiesen, dass alles quatsch ist.

ansonten scheints ja ne richtige party zu werden.... hab nen fahrservice angeboten bekommen, sollte wohl zusagen   

und dieser scherzkeks.... naja, ich hoffe mal, das es niemand ist, den ich kenne, der würde für alle ewigkeiten in meinem ansehen tief, sehr tief sinken.....


----------



## guru39 (13. Oktober 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> @guru: dein video von der dm bad wildbad ist geil! besonders die schlussszene!



Hi 
Das hatte ich nicht gefragt
Gruß Guru


----------



## Bax (13. Oktober 2006)

@martin: vielen dank für die wegbeschreibung. ich denke, ich werde es finden.

Ich kann übrigens eine mitfahrgelegenheit (zumindest ab ngd) anbieten. der fahrradträger ist an der dachreling von meinem auto praktisch schon festgewachsen, so dass ich zwei räder mitnehmen kann. mein eigenes werde ich aus allgemein bekannten gründen nicht mitnehmen (es sei denn, die therapie schlägt urplötzlich an). ich muss aber spätestens um 15:00 wieder zurück fahren.

die chancen, unseren freund iwoz zu gesicht zu bekommen haben sich leider mit euren drohungen ziemlich verschlechtert. wir hätten ihm in aussicht stellen sollen, dass wir ihn dafür bewundern, dass er uns alle so schön verarscht hat. Naja, vielleicht hat er ja die eier, trotzdem aufzutauchen und rede und antwort zu stehen. menschen sind ja ab zu für ne überraschung gut.
Jens und Michael, ihr habt doch beziehungen. könntet ich nicht einen lügendetektor organisieren? An den wird dann jeder, der am samstag kommt angeschlossen und befragt, ob er den scheiß verzapft hat. vielleicht sagt dann ja plötzlich auch jemand kurzfristig ab...


----------



## easymtbiker (13. Oktober 2006)

@guru: hab auch nicht direkt auf ne frage geantwortet.... und deine frage oben im post verstehe ich nich so ganz.... lev und ich hatten am so vor, nach bad w. zu fahren, haste wohl mitbekommen. naja, erklärungebedürftig.....


----------



## easymtbiker (13. Oktober 2006)

Bax schrieb:


> Jens und Michael, ihr habt doch beziehungen. könntet ich nicht einen lügendetektor organisieren? An den wird dann jeder, der am samstag kommt angeschlossen und befragt, ob er den scheiß verzapft hat. vielleicht sagt dann ja plötzlich auch jemand kurzfristig ab...


ich hab die zeiten notiert, an denen "iwox" online war. wer zu diesen zeiten kein schlüssiges alibi vorweisen kann, bekommt eins aufs maul! basta!


----------



## guru39 (13. Oktober 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> @guru: hab auch nicht direkt auf ne frage geantwortet.... und deine frage oben im post verstehe ich nich so ganz.... lev und ich hatten am so vor, nach bad w. zu fahren, haste wohl mitbekommen. naja, erklärungebedürftig.....


ey,war ja nur ne frog 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## HiLoPe (14. Oktober 2006)

Bax schrieb:


> Jens und Michael, ihr habt doch beziehungen. könntet ich nicht einen lügendetektor organisieren? An den wird dann jeder, der am samstag kommt angeschlossen und befragt, ob er den scheiß verzapft hat. vielleicht sagt dann ja plötzlich auch jemand kurzfristig ab...



Moin Frank. Ne Du, ne Beziehung habe ich zur Zeit nicht - wenn man mal von der Liebe zur Musik absieht. Aber ich finde es auch total panne, wenn jemand zwei Pseudonyme im IBC Forum hat  

Aber Lügendetektoren sind sowieso kein Beweismittel. Jedenfalls nicht im deutschen Rechtsystem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (14. Oktober 2006)

HiLoPe schrieb:


> Aber ich finde es auch total panne, wenn jemand zwei Pseudonyme im IBC Forum hat




DRECKSACK!


----------



## Flugrost (14. Oktober 2006)

Wir sperren iWOZ in nen Käfig und die drei schnellsten dürfen rein...


----------



## Bax (14. Oktober 2006)

HiLoPe schrieb:


> Aber Lügendetektoren sind sowieso kein Beweismittel. Jedenfalls nicht im deutschen Rechtsystem.



Dann erklären wir Eberbach am Samstag eben zum "rechtsfreien Raum". Was die CIA kann, können wir schon lange!  

Ist hier eigentlich jemand Arzt? Der kann dann aufpassen, dass iwox nicht zu sehr leiden muss.


----------



## Levty (14. Oktober 2006)

Jo, ich bin Arzt!


----------



## Bax (14. Oktober 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> Jo, ich bin Arzt!


OK! Und dein Name ist *Dr.Evil*!


----------



## Levty (14. Oktober 2006)

Ok, dan den Namen könnt ich mich gewöhnen xD


----------



## Col. Kurtz (14. Oktober 2006)

na wie wars?!

..mir hats leider nimmer gereicht..


----------



## Levty (14. Oktober 2006)

Bist ne Woche zu früh ;D

LOL!


----------



## Col. Kurtz (14. Oktober 2006)

omfg...   
da is wohl was falschgelaufen - in meinem kopf. was hätt ich mich blamiert, wenn ich da vorhin noch hingehetzt wäre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (14. Oktober 2006)

hm, wäre interessant zu wissen, wie viele leute heute schon dort waren.... vielleicht findet auf der burg heut schon ne kräftige party statt!
sehs positiv: du hast noch nix verpasst und nächsten sa vielleicht zeit?

dr. levevil.... naja, leute, der kann nur notschlachtung.... flieht, leute, flieht!!!


----------



## sharky (15. Oktober 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> Bist ...zu früh ;D
> 
> LOL!




das kriegst von deiner schnegge glaub auch öfter zu hören


----------



## Levty (15. Oktober 2006)

Jaja, sharky. Jaja... erst son Aufstand hier machen im GNAZEN Forum und dann untertauchen, 

Cheers, Lev - Wunden lecken.


----------



## Bax (15. Oktober 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> Wunden lecken.



Was war?    Erzähl!


----------



## Levty (15. Oktober 2006)

Waren ja Wildbad mim Martin, mich hats geschmissen. Eigentlich nicht arg. Kopf gegen Steinkante und dann abgerollt mim bike aber nix gespürt. Jetzt zuhause unter der Dusche: Halbe Hüfte aufgeschürft. 
Sonst noch was an den Oberschenkeln und Kratzer im Gesicht von einem fu*** Ast im Weg... 
Hat aber irre Spass gemacht. DH ist doch was schönes!


----------



## easymtbiker (15. Oktober 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> Wunden lecken.


meinerseits: ohr ausbluten lassen. der typ ist echt nicht 10h am stück zu ertragen!

 

ansonsten: es war geil, wir waren hauptsächlich auf der dm- strecke unterwegs, die sogar für mich erstaunlich gut zu fahren war. ok, an den spüngen bin ich immer brav drum rum gefahren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (15. Oktober 2006)

Ey, ich hab dich hingefahren. Ohne Unfälle oder sonstigem Dünnpfiff! Du musstest nur meine Mukke ertragen, mehr nicht!


----------



## sharky (15. Oktober 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> Du musstest nur meine Mukke ertragen, mehr nicht!



naja, russische folklore ist eben nicht jedermanns sache


----------



## sharky (15. Oktober 2006)

mal ein paar organisatorische dinge:

- weiß nu jeder wie er zum parkplatz kommt? 
- bringt jeder sein bier und würste für sich mit? 
- brauchen wir "brandbeschleuniger" fürs grillfeuer?

fällt noch jemand was ein was man besorgen sollte? da die teilnehmerzahl jetzt ja doch nicht ganz klein zu sein scheint, ist eine zentralversorgung mit nahrungsmitteln eher unpraktisch


----------



## Flugrost (15. Oktober 2006)

Wie groß is denn die Teilnehmerzahl? Kommt iwox aka ??? auch? `würd ihm gerne nen Forumsaufmischorden 2006 verleihen - den hatter sich verdient.


----------



## Bax (15. Oktober 2006)

sharky schrieb:


> - bringt jeder sein bier und würste für sich mit?



Ich habe so ne kleine Kühlbox, die man an den Zigarettenanzünder anschließen kann. Die kann ich mitbringen, damit eure (und meine) Bierflaschen nicht zu warm werden. Ich hasse warmes Bier. Dann lieber Wasser.

Die Frage ist nur, wie wir das ganze Geraffel hoch zur Burg bekommen. Kann man da mit dem Auto hinfahren? Ich bin z.Zt. noch nicht in der Lage, irgendwas den Berg hoch zu tragen.



sharky schrieb:


> naja, russische folklore ist eben nicht jedermanns sache



Ist doch geil! Ka-Ka-Kasatschok und Prisjadka hinterm Steuer.


----------



## sharky (16. Oktober 2006)

Bax schrieb:


> Ich habe so ne kleine Kühlbox, die man an den Zigarettenanzünder anschließen kann. Die kann ich mitbringen, damit eure (und meine) Bierflaschen nicht zu warm werden. Ich hasse warmes Bier. Dann lieber Wasser.


 find ich super, dann brauchen wir ja jedes mal nur 500m zum auto latschen wenn wir ein neues bier wollen 
der parkplatz ist ne ecke von der burg weg, direkt hinfahren kann man nicht, ist aber durchaus für nen nicht ganz fitten biker zu schaffen


----------



## Levty (17. Oktober 2006)

Ok, sharky, du kannst dann zum Auto laufen, ich radle! :augenroll:


----------



## easymtbiker (17. Oktober 2006)

also ich denke, es soll sich jeder selber verpflegen und wer grillen möchte und keine würstchen muss halt heulen! den rest kann  man an der tanke unten holen!

wetter soll ja nich so rosig werden und nach meinen neuen bikepark erlebnissen pfeif ich auf den uphill und werde den samstag nur im tiefflug erleben! die strecke kann man auch schön runter brettern! folglich: wer noch uphill- ambiutionen hat, sollte aufpassen , dass ich auf der strecke nicht gerade im abflug bin!


----------



## kraichgauer (17. Oktober 2006)

Gibt´s auch ´ne Alternative wenn der Wanderclub den Trail blockiert ?  
Vielleicht liest der " F.... "  ja mit ! 
Mehr Bier ? ?  oder ne andere (unfahrbare) Ausweichstrecke ?


----------



## easymtbiker (17. Oktober 2006)

hhmm, blockade gut möglich, nachdem im folge der kampfhundaktion wohl auch einige initiativen angeschrieben wurden kann es sein, dass uns dann die tierschützer erwarten. es ist noch ich geklärt, ob sie uns dann freundlich gesonnen sind. 

alternativen? wenn drivingghost kommen würde, könnte er uns  bestimmt noch einige strecken zeigen, die nich mal bergab ohne absetzen machbar sind. da ich aber saisonpause habe würde ich zur notlösung plädieren:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bax (17. Oktober 2006)

wie? wa? du willst nicht fahren? schade, ich dachte, ich wäre der einzige, der sich drücken kann und ein attest vorzuweisen hat.


----------



## Levty (17. Oktober 2006)

Ne, Martin kommt mit Protektorenweste, Schonern, Fullface und einem fetten DH Bike. DAS ist sein Attest


----------



## sharky (17. Oktober 2006)

@martin
kneifen gilt nicht! DU fährst bergauf, für die klappe die du hattest 

@all
wetter soll solala werden, aber das hält uns ja net auf, oder 
dann entfachen wir eben ne höllenglut daß einem warm ums herz wird


----------



## sharky (17. Oktober 2006)

@all
nochmal für alle: wir ziehen holz ausm wald, machen ein feuer, grillen würste auf stöcken und widersagen allen die auf elektrogrills grillen


----------



## Bax (17. Oktober 2006)

sharky schrieb:


> @all
> nochmal für alle: wir ziehen holz ausm wald, machen ein feuer, grillen würste auf stöcken und widersagen allen die auf elektrogrills grillen



Ja klar. Und wenn dann weder kampfhunde, noch wanderfreunde, noch tierschützer nerven, kommen dann wenigstens der förster und die bullen.


----------



## Levty (17. Oktober 2006)

Nasses Holz. Sharky, du schaffst das!


----------



## easymtbiker (17. Oktober 2006)

jep! nix geileres als rauchzeichen aus dem wald. muss ich also doch nen benzinkanister mitbringen?
kennt ihr das video, in dem n typ n holzstapel mit  benzin in brand setzen möchte?  finds gerade nich.....
wenn es mit grillen nix wird, in meinem bus gibts ne kochplatte, da können wir dann dosenravioli warm machen!

ich bing noch ne kiste beck´s green lemon mit!


----------



## Bax (17. Oktober 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> jich bing noch ne kiste beck´s green lemon mit!



hey, super! dann kann ich vielleicht doch mal meine vorurteile gegen die abschaffung des reinheitsgebots ablegen.  

Also ich bring dann meine kühlbox nicht mit. an der tanke gibt's ja bestimmt auch kaltes bier.


----------



## Micro767 (18. Oktober 2006)

Hi Leutz,

ich hatte ja gehoft auch mal wieder vorbei kommen zu können aber leider hab ich schon wieder keine Zeit   mein Patenkind feiert Geburtstag und besteht auf meine Anweseheit, obs daran leigt das ich mich sonst nie blicken lasse oder am Geschenk das sie erwartet  dabei weiß sie doch das es ne Konzertkarte für "Pink" gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (18. Oktober 2006)

@micro
das liegt am geschenk, ich kenn das, die sind so 

@läff
es mag ja durchaus sein daß DU das feuer nicht hinbekommst...  


kriegen wir schon hin, bei "grill" dacht ich trotz allem max. an nen dreifuß mit rost, aber doch net an kohle und so....
ich guck mal, vielleicht schaff ich es vorher zur burg da könnte auch ne grillstelle vorhanden sein


----------



## kraichgauer (19. Oktober 2006)

sharky schrieb:


> kriegen wir schon hin, bei "grill" dacht ich trotz allem max. an nen dreifuß mit rost, aber doch net an kohle und so....
> ich guck mal, vielleicht schaff ich es vorher zur burg da könnte auch ne grillstelle vorhanden sein



 ne Grillstelle könnte meines Wissens nach vorhanden sein , nur der 
Kühlschrank fehlt devinitiv! Nach dem brauchst du nicht zu suchen .

Und, wie viele Messer brauchst du zum Grillen ? mit Wurfmessern kann
ich leider nicht dienen, aber sonst hast du die freie Auswahl.....


----------



## Micro767 (19. Oktober 2006)

kraichgauer schrieb:


> nnur der
> Kühlschrank fehlt devinitiv! Nach dem brauchst du nicht zu suchen .



Klar braucht den niemand mehr suchen ! Ist doch inzwischen kalt genug in der freien Natur. Stellt das Bier einfach nur über Nacht ins freie und es wird kalt genug bleiben !


----------



## Geisterfahrer (19. Oktober 2006)

Hmm... der Uphill-Contest wird zum Kochduell. Kommt überhaupt noch jemand mit Rad?


----------



## easymtbiker (19. Oktober 2006)

also ich denke auch, dass jeder sein eigenes zeug mitbringen soll.... is stressfreier! und uphill... sch*** drauf, ich fahre downhill! wer  macht den fahrdienst , holt mich unten ab und fährt mich mit auto wieder nach oben? 

richtige männer trinken auch warmes bier


----------



## Veloziraptor (19. Oktober 2006)

Ich habe ja gerade mal so gar kein Bock, alles noch mal durchzulesen. Kann einer noch mal so eine Zusammenfassung schreiben.

Wann? Wo? Wie?
Anfahrt? 

Ich kann nur mit Anhang kommen. Also darf´s nicht all zu sehr regnen. Mein Töchterchen ist zwar nicht aus Zuckerwatte, aber als besorgter Vater...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (19. Oktober 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> meiner ortskenntnis nach musste in eberbach halt die strasse zum katzenbuckel rauf finden (richtung oberdielbach / mudau) dort ist dann nach dem ort in der ersten scharfen rechtskurve links der parkplatz. aber alles ausgeschildert+ beschrieben.
> immer den kampfhundabfangzaun lang....


ich zitiere mich gerne selber! 

samstag, 13h!

es wird tolles wetter!


----------



## sharky (19. Oktober 2006)

@jens
also samstag 13.00 du fährst in eberbach richtung waldbrunn und / oder waldkatzenbach, dann gehts den berg hoch durchn wald, dann links in ner kurve ist der parkplatz. es hat ne hütte zum unterstellen, deine kleine wird also nicht naß und man kann sich ja auch an die höllenglut stellen 

@FF
naja, unter kochen versteh ich mehr als würstchen grillen 
aber wenn es kalt werden sollte dann machen wir glühwein, dann friert auch die tochter vom jens net 

@easy
du fährst - bergauf


----------



## Geistereiche (20. Oktober 2006)

Aber uphill  gefahren wird von der Wendeplatte in der Burghälde in Eberbach oder   
Und dann ab der Burg im "Todesdownhill" Richtung beschriebenen Parkplatz!
Stimmt das?


----------



## Levty (20. Oktober 2006)

Todesdownhill ATOMROFL!!!


----------



## Geistereiche (20. Oktober 2006)

Selberschmunzel......


----------



## bluemuc (20. Oktober 2006)

Gibts Live-Berichterstattung?

*auchdabeiseinwill*

Martin, brich Dir bitte nix beim Uphill... 

Studierst Du schon das Höhenprofil???


----------



## dominik-deluxe (20. Oktober 2006)

wenn jemand mit dem rad dahin fährt bin ich vielleicht auch dabei
, will aber halt nicht schon wieder das neckartal alleine etlangfahren.
also freiwillige vor
mfg
dominik


----------



## Veloziraptor (20. Oktober 2006)

Alla. Ich springe hiermit ab. 

Bin im Auftrag des Herren unterwegs. Sorry.

Bis die Tage!


----------



## guru39 (20. Oktober 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:


> Alla. Ich springe hiermit ab.



dito.

Gruß Guru.


----------



## Levty (20. Oktober 2006)

guru39 schrieb:


> dito.
> 
> Gruß Guru.



Alter, Guru, hör auch zu spammen xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bax (20. Oktober 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:


> Alla. Ich springe hiermit ab.
> 
> Bin im Auftrag des Herren unterwegs. Sorry.
> 
> Bis die Tage!



Wie, ich dachte du hättest dein gemini verkauft und wolltest nicht mehr springen.  

Auftrag des Herrn? Ach was! THINK, what you're tryin' to do to us!


----------



## easymtbiker (20. Oktober 2006)

bluemuc schrieb:


> Studierst Du schon das Höhenprofil???


oh, welch ehrenvoller besuch aus fremden landen! 
tja, das höhenprofil kenn ich schon: ne konstante gerade steil ansteigend. im gegensatz zum höhenprofil in meinem zimmer....  

ich bin für streckenverlegung: monsteruphill und downhill parkplatz > burg! wie? ihr meint, das wäre einfach? wartet mal ab, bis ich euch alle abgefüllt habe, dann gehts nich mehr so einfach zum parkplatz zurück, ihr milchtrinker!  

@dominik: also ich mach relax bus- oder bahnanreise, der sport wird dort morgen  ausnahmsweise nich im vordergrund stehen....


----------



## sharky (20. Oktober 2006)

@jens
warum willst du denn abspringen? hast angst dass läff dein kind mit vodka abfüllt, der FF ihm angst vor bergabfahren eintrichtert und dem rich aus versehen sein wurfmesser aus der hand gleitet?  schade  

@all
freu mich, hoffe das wetter ist halbwegs erträglich


----------



## easymtbiker (20. Oktober 2006)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> Bike: grad nur ein rennrad



auf deinen einsatz bin ich besonders gespannt! 
und wage es nicht, ohne bike zu kommen!


----------



## Veloziraptor (20. Oktober 2006)

sharky schrieb:


> @jens
> warum willst du denn abspringen? hast angst dass läff dein kind mit vodka abfüllt, der FF ihm angst vor bergabfahren eintrichtert und dem rich aus versehen sein wurfmesser aus der hand gleitet?  schade



Nein. Ich bin im Auftrag des Herren unterwegs!


----------



## sharky (20. Oktober 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> auf deinen einsatz bin ich besonders gespannt!
> und wage es nicht, ohne bike zu kommen!



 lass dich überraschen...


----------



## guru39 (20. Oktober 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> Alter, Guru, hör auch zu spammen xD



ich und spammen,da bin ich zu alt für  
viel spaß morgen 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## sharky (21. Oktober 2006)

*leut, was machen wir? es regnet *

und die wettervorhersage für heut mittag sieht jetzt net so wirklich bedeutend besser aus  
blasen wir es ab oder lassen wir die party steigen?!


----------



## Levty (21. Oktober 2006)

Hm, ich könnte den Schlaf vertragen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CoreTec (21. Oktober 2006)

<<< ist auf jeden Fall dabei. siehe Kommentar "Mountainbikestrecke in Heilbronn"
Auf zur Schlammschlacht  

Bis später...


----------



## sharky (21. Oktober 2006)

also, dann starten wir das eben, komme mit der stadtschlampe


----------



## Coffee (21. Oktober 2006)

memmen :-D

coffee


----------



## Col. Kurtz (21. Oktober 2006)

och nee! das zu nass!
der gipfelsturm ist imo so auf jeden fall unmöglich...

VERSCHIEBEN!


----------



## kraichgauer (21. Oktober 2006)

Col. Kurtz schrieb:


> och nee! das zu nass!
> der gipfelsturm ist imo so auf jeden fall unmöglich...
> 
> VERSCHIEBEN!



Hast Recht, aber wer´s nie probiert wird auch nie oben ankommen.


----------



## Levty (21. Oktober 2006)

Yeah, alles bis auf die eine Kurve unten mit den Stufen und der Wurzel geschafft.

Wann gibts Fotos? Fotos, her damit, sofort!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (21. Oktober 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> Yeah, alles bis auf die eine Kurve unten mit den Stufen und der Wurzel geschafft.


du musst auch dazuschreiben, dass ich das geschafft habe! 
obwohl- klar. wer traut dir das schon zu?
und wir beide haben uns bei der letzen abfahrt noch schöne prellungen geholt...

äh, was lese ich da gerade? ein paar warmduscher wollten das heute morgen wengen 3 regentropfen absagen? gut,  dass ich das erst jetzt lese, ich hättemich den ganzen tag über euch lustig gemacht!

äh, hallo coffee  schon lustig, wer hier alles mitliest....  :


----------



## drivingghost (21. Oktober 2006)

Meine Bilder:

www.tv-radsport.de
dann auf den Glatzkopf klicken...


----------



## sharky (22. Oktober 2006)

Meine Bilder sind auch online:

Uphill contest


----------



## Levty (22. Oktober 2006)

Wieso heiß ich überall "Pussy"?


----------



## Veloziraptor (22. Oktober 2006)

Na, ihr hattet ja Spaß


----------



## sharky (22. Oktober 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> Wieso heiß ich überall "Pussy"?



bei dir ist doch alles pussy, oder?


----------



## Levty (22. Oktober 2006)

Is doch wayne!

Hier was:
http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=27911
Ramin verkauft sein Bike...mit Sattel


----------



## CoreTec (22. Oktober 2006)

Und, laufen bereits die Planungen und Vorbereitungen für nächstes Jahr? Also so richtig mit Würstchenbude und Bierstand? 

Auf jeden Fall schlepp ich nächstes Mal keinen Kasten Bier aufm Rücken rauf und runter - AUA. Mein Kreuz fühlt sich an, als hätt ich heut Nacht nen Baumstamm quer im Bett liegen gehabt.  Nächstes Mal 5 Literfass und Plastikbecher...


----------



## sharky (22. Oktober 2006)

@lev
ich weiÃ daÃ ramin seinen hobel verkauft, aber fÃ¼r 1â¬ wollte er ihn mir net geben 

@nic
naja, schau mer mal ob wir den wald gerodet bekommen und dort noch tribÃ¼nen aufbauen kÃ¶nnen


----------



## Geisterfahrer (22. Oktober 2006)

Hmmm... Ich biete 1 Euro, eine leicht gebrauchte Lakritzschnecke und ein Paar Turnschuhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (22. Oktober 2006)

Bis zum nächsten Mal wünsche ich mir mehr Sprünge und Schlüsselstellen an der Burg! Das war ja nicht zu ertragen diese lausige Treppe...


----------



## easymtbiker (22. Oktober 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> Wieso heiß ich überall "Pussy"?


warum hast du noch nich deinen benutzername in Pussy geändert?


----------



## drivingghost (23. Oktober 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> du musst auch dazuschreiben, dass ich das geschafft habe!



Man muss auch dazuschreiben, dass der Trail zur besseren Befahrbarkeit bearbeitet wurde. Finde ich persönlich nicht so toll. So verliert die Herausforderung ganz gewaltig an Reiz.
Nächste Ausbaustufe wäre dann absolutes Begradigen und Betonieren...
Dann komme sogar ich da hoch.


----------



## Geistereiche (23. Oktober 2006)

Moin Jungs, mir wurde am Samstag kurzfristig was dazwischen geschoben....sorry. Hat's jetzt irgendwer uphill geschafft? Ich meie gelesen zu haben - NEIN!
Schade - aber ich bin stolz auf euch und euer Organisationstalent. Näxstes Mal bin ich abba dabei!


----------



## kraichgauer (23. Oktober 2006)

drivingghost schrieb:


> Man muss auch dazuschreiben, dass der Trail zur besseren Befahrbarkeit bearbeitet wurde. Finde ich persönlich nicht so toll. So verliert die Herausforderung ganz gewaltig an Reiz.



Stimmt hab ich auch beobachtet.
Einer der Kandidaten hat Steine hingelegt, der Nächste hat an 
der gleichen Stelle, unabhängig vom ersten Kandidaten, welche entfernt.

Natürlich muss man zugeben das der Regen vom Vormittag
den Contest nicht gerade erleichtert hat.


----------



## easymtbiker (23. Oktober 2006)

jajaja, ich gebs ja zu, ich hab n klitzekleines steinchen unter die erste stufe gelegt- ich werds nie wieder machen! 
habs aber trotzdem nich geschafft..... ok, ich werde es nie wieder tun und hoffe, dass die blöde wurzel  dort in der kurve bald abfault!

@fisch: danke für toureinladung, aber meiner prellung vom sa hab ich gestern noch 3 weitere hinzu gefügt. gerade das erste mal seit 2 jahren keinen bock auf biken , 2 wochen pause und danach sehen wir weiter.....


----------



## sharky (23. Oktober 2006)

@maddin
na hoffen wir mal daß der regen im november nicht all zu oft kommt dann kann man sicher noch die eine und / oder andere tour starten  wenn nicht, wenn schnee liegt hat das ganze auch seinen reiz


----------



## easymtbiker (23. Oktober 2006)

äh, schönwetterbiker?  hab mal nachgeschaut: nov 05 bis märz 06 immerhin 5000km geradelt (ok, 1000 auf grancan). unser klima hier ist zu gut für faule ausreden.... 
sprich: du darfst winterpausnlos touren anbieten!


----------



## sharky (23. Oktober 2006)

hat mit schönwetterbiken wenig zu tun, aber die verblockten und sauschmalen trails sind bei richtiger nässe und dauerregen schlicht und ergreifend scheiss gefährlich, hab wenig lust einen aus ner schlucht rauszuziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (23. Oktober 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> .....und hoffe, dass die blöde wurzel  dort in der kurve bald abfault!



Na, ich hoffe, dass die Würth GmbDingsbums 
(




)
endlich mal meinen Vorschlag, Montagedynamit ins Programm aufzunehmen ma nachkommt - seit drei Jahren schreib ich mir die Finger wund...
Wenn, dann heißt die Devise: "Easytrailshaping"


----------



## kraichgauer (23. Oktober 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> jajaja, ich gebs ja zu, ich hab n klitzekleines steinchen unter die erste stufe gelegt- ich werds nie wieder machen!


Von oben sah´s eher so aus als könntest du den Stein kaum tragen.
Vielleicht hat auch die Perspektive etwas getäuscht...


----------



## easymtbiker (23. Oktober 2006)

kraichgauer schrieb:


> Von oben sah´s eher so aus als könntest du den Stein kaum tragen.


liegt eher an meinem altersschwachem kreuz... da sieht alles viel schlimmer aus....

@flugrost, profi- spammer! wo warst du denn am samstag?
dynamit, pah! es geht halt nix über ehrliche muskelarbeit!


----------



## Flugrost (23. Oktober 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> @flugrost, profi- spammer! wo warst du denn am samstag?
> dynamit, pah! es geht halt nix über ehrliche muskelarbeit!



Du lernst mich noch früher, als Dir lieb ist, kennen ; Sa wars ne einfache "Kosten - Nutzen" Rechnung: Lieber 6h Sport, Pfalz und Spott (Andreas2905) als 6FozzyWodkapromille ohne Graubrot (das hätt ich eh vergessen, mitzubringen)... 
Böslicher Schmalpfad Eberbachburg schreckt mich nit - wenn lev da hochgekommen is, komm ick da ooch hoch - runter siehts anders aus (bin ja 20 Jahre älter). 

Schaff Du Dich mal Sa, ca 1000 in die Falz (Gimmeldingen - Rainer dito) bzw 0900 ab HBf MA (da tät ick dir dann aufsammeln) für ne ruck zuck extended raufundrunter Gala mit Eberbacherschlossheimern (=Schwierigkeitsgraden) und mehr. Bsp: Treppendummhill Hohe Loog/ Neustadt UPHILL!


----------



## Flugrost (23. Oktober 2006)

ps.: Dynamit hat was, glaubs mir


----------



## Levty (24. Oktober 2006)

Wenn du die Tour auf SO verlegst, bin ich am Start. Nüchtern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (24. Oktober 2006)

danke für tourangebot, aber gerade wirklich pausemach! wir werden uns bestimmt im november mal kennen lernen!
ich sonntag morgen nich nüchtern.....


----------



## Flugrost (24. Oktober 2006)

Ihr könnt Sonntachs auch besoffen kommen - nach einer Stunde kurbeln seit ihr nüchterner als nach `ner halben Bruttoregistertonne Rollmopskonsum.


----------



## sharky (24. Oktober 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> dynamit, pah! es geht halt nix über ehrliche muskelarbeit!




ah, du meinst also das, was wir den ganzen samstag mittag lang von dir erwartet aber nie zu gesicht bekommen haben als du versucht hast den berg ohne fußabsetzen zu stürmen     



@lev
wie du der PM entnehmen kannst mussten wir die tour net auf sonntag verlegen sondern haben sie von anfang an auf den tag geplant, wenn du es schaffst, am samstag dem vodka abzuschwören, dann steht deiner teilnahme nix im wege 
ich bring dir auch als kleines zuckerl 100g kartoffelschnaps mit den du dann NACH der tour bekommst


----------



## Levty (28. Oktober 2006)

Ich muss erstmal nach meiner 3tägigen Berlin-alkohol-schlaflos Reise ausnüchtern.


----------



## kraichgauer (28. Oktober 2006)

sharky schrieb:


> ich bring dir auch als kleines zuckerl 100g kartoffelschnaps mit den du dann NACH der tour bekommst



hey, und welches Zuckerl  gibt´s für die andern Mitfahrer ?

- Wahrscheinlich Brot mit Peitsche !?


----------



## sharky (28. Oktober 2006)

kraichgauer schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich Brot mit Peitsche !?




wie, brot?  du hast auch ohne zu funktionieren 

wir starten morgen um halb elf, net um 10.03 da war ein zahlendreher meinerseits drin 
wie machen wir das? mitm bike hier los oder mit deiner pritsche bis zum bahnhof?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (28. Oktober 2006)

kraichgauer schrieb:


> hey, und welches Zuckerl  gibt´s für die andern Mitfahrer ?
> 
> - Wahrscheinlich Brot mit Peitsche !?



Ich will 'n Regenschirm!

Halb elf? Können wir das nicht bei 10 lassen, es ist eh Zeitumstellung, Du kannst trotzdem auspennen, Sharky.


----------



## CoreTec (28. Oktober 2006)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Ich will 'n Regenschirm!
> 
> Halb elf? Können wir das nicht bei 10 lassen, es ist eh Zeitumstellung, Du kannst trotzdem auspennen, Sharky.



Also ich werd zusehn, dass ich um zehn da bin - diejenigen, die sowieso erst noch ihr Klapprad zusammenschrauben müssen, sollten das auch tun.    Dann kommen wir vielleicht um halb elf los...


----------



## kraichgauer (29. Oktober 2006)

sharky schrieb:


> wir starten morgen um halb elf, net um 10.03 da war ein zahlendreher meinerseits drin
> wie machen wir das? mitm bike hier los oder mit deiner pritsche bis zum bahnhof?



Wir fahr´n Rad! Ausserdem müssen wir früher los weil ich noch
ne Bst. in Diedese besichtige muss.  9.15 od. so ab Gundelse.


----------



## sharky (29. Oktober 2006)

es ist nun mal leider überall halb elf verkündet worden, daß zeitumstellung ist wusste ich zum planungszeitpunkt nicht, und jetzt extrawürste... neeee! hab keine muse jetzt gott und die welt anzurufen und alles wegen 30min umzuschmeissen!
könnte ja auch sagen du kommst dann eben mal ne stunde später nach HD, davon wird die welt auch net untergehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (29. Oktober 2006)

kraichgauer schrieb:


> Wir fahr´n Rad! Ausserdem müssen wir früher los weil ich noch
> ne Bst. in Diedese besichtige muss.  9.15 od. so ab Gundelse.



der stresst mich schon am frühen morgen 
komm halt vorbei wenn du meinst loszmüssen, ich bin startklar


----------



## Geisterfahrer (29. Oktober 2006)

sharky schrieb:


> es ist nun mal leider überall halb elf verkündet worden, daß zeitumstellung ist wusste ich zum planungszeitpunkt nicht, und jetzt extrawürste... neeee! hab keine muse jetzt gott und die welt anzurufen und alles wegen 30min umzuschmeissen!
> könnte ja auch sagen du kommst dann eben mal ne stunde später nach HD, davon wird die welt auch net untergehen



Doch...?







War eine nette Tour! Danke an alle Mitfahrer.


----------



## sharky (29. Oktober 2006)

schönes bild, ich nehm mal an der tatzelwurm symbolisiert deine freundin die dich mit haut und haaren verspeist wenn du net pünktlich auf der matte stehst?


----------



## CoreTec (29. Oktober 2006)

Ich bin wohl der absolute Spitzenreiter dieser Tour in folgenden Kategorien:
*die grösste Distanz schiebend zurückgelegt
*drei Abflüge vom Bike
*Schäden am Bike (Schaltwerk verbogen , Kurbeln lose)
   

Ich hoff mal, dass ich den Tourenspass nicht allzusehr getrübt habe...
Muss wohl unbedingt an meiner Kondition arbeiten 

Hier meine wenigen Pics, war ja mehr mit schieben beschäftigt  

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/14559


----------



## sharky (29. Oktober 2006)

@nic
drei abflüge?? wo war der dritte? den einen wo es uns beide gelegt hat (sch... nasse holzbrücke), den an dem einen absatz, aber der dritte  

hat doch gepasst, weiss garnet was du hast, würde nicht sagen, daß du irgendwas aufgehalten hast 

und das schaltwerk hatten wir ja auch schnell wieder so flott, daß du wieder weiterfahren konntest


----------



## kraichgauer (29. Oktober 2006)

Mir hat´s auch gut gefallen. Können wir gerne bei Gelegenheit
wiederholen .....  muss ja nicht unbedingt im badischen
(Odenwald) sein. Könnte genauso im Hessischen oder im 
Schwäbischen sein! 
Vor techischem Versagen und Plattfuss ist ja wohl 
niemand sicher, da kann man machen : NIX
Und jeder hat mal Höhen u. Tiefen. 
Ich finde aber die Gruppe hat Leistungsmässig gut harmoniert.

Gibt´s Daten von der Tour?

...und hört auf mit den Kindereien, sonst...


----------



## CoreTec (29. Oktober 2006)

sharky schrieb:


> @nic
> drei abflüge?? wo war der dritte? den einen wo es uns beide gelegt hat (sch... nasse holzbrücke), den an dem einen absatz, aber der dritte



 Der letzte direkt vom Gipfel runter - da ist mir so´n junges Bäumchen direkt in den Weg gesprungen und ich konnte einfach nicht mehr ausweichen.   Aber das ist wohl normal bei mir; beim Volleyball schmeiss ich mich auch immer gern hin.
Auf jeden Fall ist vor der nächsten Tour ein neues Setup dringend notwendig. Und ausgerechnet jetzt hat mein Dealer ne Woche Urlaub


----------



## Micro767 (30. Oktober 2006)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Ich will 'n Regenschirm!



zum Glück haben wir den nicht gebraucht ! Das Wetter hat Sharky doch perfekt hinbekommen ! Oder ?

Hat mir viel Spaß gemacht ! Freu mich schon auf´s nächste mal und hoffentlich nicht wieder erst in 14 Monaten

Einer Tour im Hessischen Teil des Odenwald steht nichts im Wege ! Plane da gerne ne Tour, z.B. zum Felsenmeer oder Burg Lindenfels, Touren um die 50km und 1200hm sind recht leicht zu fahren, im Vergleich zu gestern, da ich leider sehr wenige bis keine Singletrails kenne


----------



## Geisterfahrer (30. Oktober 2006)

CoreTec schrieb:


> Ich bin wohl der absolute Spitzenreiter dieser Tour in folgenden Kategorien:
> *die grösste Distanz schiebend zurückgelegt
> *drei Abflüge vom Bike
> *Schäden am Bike (Schaltwerk verbogen , Kurbeln lose)
> ...



Von wegen Dealer: Besorg Dir doch einfach ein X.9 von 2006 bei Actionsports, H&S oder so. Falls Du beim Einbau Probleme hast, da hilft Dir gerne auch jeder von uns.
Und die Kurbel mit einem langen Inbus mal richtig fest anziehen, dann hält die auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (30. Oktober 2006)

@rich
was meinst du denn mit kindereien 

@nic
dein bike machen wir einfach vorher flott, auf die kurbelschrauben kommt loctite, das schaltwerk kriegen wir auch irgendwie hin, also keine bange 

@dirk
das felsenmeer klingt sehr interessant. wenn wir da in summe nen höheren schnitt hinbekommen wäre net schlecht, da die tage leider rapide kürzer werden 
ach so, das mit dem wetter hab ich gut hinbekommen, gell


----------



## Levty (30. Oktober 2006)

Ja, Gott, du und das Wetter.


----------



## kraichgauer (30. Oktober 2006)

sharky schrieb:


> @rich
> was meinst du denn mit kindereien



Ich denk´ die Kinder wissen was ich meine...


----------



## kraichgauer (30. Oktober 2006)

sharky schrieb:


> bin zwar nicht Dirk, aber einfach früher aufstehn bringt auch was!


----------



## sharky (30. Oktober 2006)

kraichgauer schrieb:


> bin zwar nicht Dirk, aber einfach früher aufstehn bringt auch was!



ja papa


----------



## kraichgauer (30. Oktober 2006)

sharky schrieb:


> ja papa



Gerne , mein Sohn  Musst du nicht ins Bett?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (31. Oktober 2006)

ob ich nen besseren Schnitt als 15-16km fahren kann ???  

Aber das mit dem früheren losfahren ist ja ab Bensheim, für mich dann nicht das Thema, da ich in 15 Minuten mit dem Auto dort bin  

Brauchen wir nur nen Termin und ne Zeit wann wir uns treffen sollen in Bensheim ! 

Aber verlegen wir das doch nach: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=245742


----------

